# EMS Today 2011; Anyone going?



## HappyParamedicRN (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone is planning on attending EMS Today 2011 in March?

Happy


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 2, 2010)

I may swing up there for that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2010)

I was hoping to, but since I'll be starting Medic school again in January, I think I'll have to put Expo and Today on hold next year


----------



## frdude1000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 2, 2010)

thinking about it. It would be my first time. I have familly about an hour away on the metro.... is it worth it?


----------



## danlimmer (Dec 3, 2010)

*Yes, it is worth it*



goodgrief said:


> thinking about it. It would be my first time. I have familly about an hour away on the metro.... is it worth it?



This is a worthwhile conference.  I'd recommend it--especially if you can stay in the area.  National conference give a different perspective than class or local things.

I'm speaking there in a preconference session.  You cal also check JEMS Connect.  There is a group there that talks about events and other things.  Hope you can make it.

Dan


----------



## citizensoldierny (Dec 3, 2010)

I had the pleasure of sitting through a presentation by Mr.Limmer at Vital Signs, the New York State EMS conferrence this summer, and thoroughly enjoyed his "Tigers eat their young... why do we?". Informative and as a testament to his skill as a speaker, he kept me awake after I had gone out drinking the night before and was even more beat up from the 100 degree or so heat. Being recently  elected to Capt. of my rescue squad I can really get a chance to implement the info he put out and help the next generation of EMS in my town get their feet wet.

As for the conference I would love to go but might have a hard time selling this as a family vacation to my wife/


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 3, 2010)

well if you stay in D.C your wife can take the kids to all the free smithstonians. Then you can take the metro up to conference.

I will have to check against my school schedule but I think Im going to try and make this.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Dec 3, 2010)

Goodgrief,
I like that idea. I haven't seen the Smithsonian air and space  museum in at least  decade or so, and I'm a big aviation buff so that would definitely be up my alley.


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 3, 2010)

I will warn you though, it takes at least an hour to get from D.C to Balitmore on the Metro


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

JEMS says the price hasn't increased from last year, but the registration isn't up for this year and I can't find last year's. How much does the conference cost?

Probably won't make it this year, but if I play my cards right I may be able to get the service to pay for it next year.


----------



## HappyParamedicRN (Dec 4, 2010)

WolfmanHarris said:


> JEMS says the price hasn't increased from last year, but the registration isn't up for this year and I can't find last year's. How much does the conference cost?
> 
> Probably won't make it this year, but if I play my cards right I may be able to get the service to pay for it next year.





Conference fee is 430 for the three day pass. Would like to see them lower the price one of these years, but i am not holding my breath!

I went last year and it was really great between the classes and the networking..I didn't meet Mr. right like I was hoping, but thats ok.  

Happy


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2010)

Well... just got my class schedule yesterday, if I can figure out how to pay for hte classes, let alone the conference and trip, I should be able to make it to either expo or Today this year


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 4, 2010)

$430.00??!!! 

That is not worth it to me then, I cant go until the second day because I have class on the 1st day, and to me that seems a little steep


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright - I'm going to drag this one out of the achieves 

I'll be there. Doing the FP-C review class and test, then doing the conference. Anyone want to meet up?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Officially going to neither this year  My vacation time got pulled for Expo, and today just ddn't work out due to money


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2011)

Bummer, man... Such is life, though.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 5, 2011)

I would go but it's to much for me to go up there for that right now. Especially since I am having to help out with the wedding and pay for the honeymoon. Maybe next year.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm considering going, even if it's for a day or two. It's about a two hour drive, but I've got a few places I can stay in Fairfax if I have to work the next day.


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Um to those talking about taking the metro, the D.C. metro does not take you all the way to baltimore...you can take it to a certain point, then get on a bus to BWI airport and then take a light rail to the convention center fyi.  It would take at least 1.5-2 hrs


----------



## beandip4all (Feb 6, 2011)

wish they had a west coast version


----------



## medicRob (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I will be at a Trauma & Critical Care Symposium that week.


----------



## mikie (Feb 7, 2011)

*considered a clinical!*

Mandatory attendance at the exhibit hall at least 1 day.. 

went last year, don't expect to see too many changes in the vendors.  Any cool new products out there>


----------



## Stew (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be there. Heading over on the 25th and will arrive in Baltimore on the 28th. Looking forward to the trip enormously!


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2011)

New products? Who knows. Always something.

And Stew - Thats a LONG flight. I think you'll win the award for longest distance traveled!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 14, 2011)

to go or not to go... that is the question


----------



## Stew (Feb 15, 2011)

Jon said:


> And Stew - Thats a LONG flight. I think you'll win the award for longest distance traveled!


Jon there's a decent group of medics from my service heading over. Stopping off on the West Coast for a few days first to catch up with mates.

Really looking forward to the conference.


----------



## Jon (Feb 17, 2011)

Would love to sit and discuss the difference between our systems.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 18, 2011)

Chimpie will not be attending EMS Today 2011.


----------



## byoung57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be there.
Bill
KY Board of EMS
Director of EMS Education


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright - Who's here? Who wants to meet up? PM me, or look for the big goofy looking guy trying to not look like a whacker.

Jon

~Thread stuck to top until end of conference. Because I'm a Mod and can do that stuff~


----------



## HappyParamedicRN (Mar 22, 2011)

Jon said:


> Alright - Who's here? Who wants to meet up? PM me, or look for the big goofy looking guy trying to not look like a whacker.
> 
> Jon
> 
> ~Thread stuck to top until end of conference. Because I'm a Mod and can do that stuff~




DOH!  I just read your post today, a bit to late.  I was there and so to many goofy looking people to point you out... The fact that you didnt llok like a whacker may have significantly narrowed you down though!  

Happy


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2011)

HappyParamedicRN said:


> DOH!  I just read your post today, a bit to late.  I was there and so to many goofy looking people to point you out... The fact that you didnt llok like a whacker may have significantly narrowed you down though!
> 
> Happy



Yeah... I love seeing folks wearing squad jackets from New York and carrying radios... Really?


----------

